# A New Look For a New Year!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We here at DBSTalk.COM are happy to present a new look for the year 2003! Today we introduce the New DBSTalk Look Style to our servers!

The new look is easier on the eyes and is a little fast looking. If your a fan of the Way Windows XP looks your going to like this new look! (This new Theme is based loosely on the Windows XP look)

To select the new theme _*(Note: To Choose Themes You Must be a Registered Member)*_
Go to the User Control Panel (User CP)
Click "Edit Options"
Near the Bottom of the page you will see Style Set
Select the "New DBSTalk Look" style set
Click "Submit Modifications"
Now your all set!

This new style will work on any resolution, however it looks best at 1024x768

We hope you enjoy this new Style! Please post your comments about this new Style here. Please not is any changes are suggested I will not be able to implement them for a few days. My wife is going in the Hospital to have our first baby tomorrow, so I will be away for a few days. 

Happy New Year from your friends here at DBSTalk.COM!


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Good Luck Scott, just take it easy tomorrow and you will be fine : ) Thanks for all your efforts! Happy New Ears!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

It looks great. Good job, Scott :righton:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks so who else is using the new look and what do you think of it?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great look - very crisp.

I don't like the 'disconnect' between posts - lacks continuity. Also, the user buttons don't need to be at the bottom of every post, just the top or bottom of each page.

Where is the 'more posting features' option?

Edit:

The reply box needs to be better defined.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Greetings from the Hospital. 

I will see about getting the spaces out between the messages, the look is supposed to look like a web browser, therefore you see the address above each message. 

As far as the user buttons go, there are user buttons on all the styles, those buttons are different then the ones on the top as its info for each user.  (Click on Profile and you see that users profile, to PM them click PM.... so on and so forth.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott, get offline and go tend to your wife!!!!


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I like the original look better. Don't get me wrong, the new one looks good too but the old one is better. Maybe I just got use to it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The old look will remain available. 

This new look is just another way DBSTalk.COM stays one step ahead. 

Nick... Shes sleeping.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't get me wrong TV is important. But babies are more important. 

Will you name it E* or D*?


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott,
Great new look...
But I have noticed one _major_ flaw.
In the thread column you don't list how many pages long the thread is. 
>>Now (if you have been following the thread from the beginning) you have to open the entire thread before you can open page 3 instead of opening page 3 first as it was before.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks good, but I'd like to see the background of the "Post Reply" box white, not grey. It makes it too goofy IMO.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

Looks good except I have trouble reading the light purple on dark purple...


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

I really like the new look! For me, it's much easier to read. Nice job!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The new look is fine.

One comment:

It would be nice if all of the "buttons" in both formats had black characters. Old tired eyes have trouble with the Gray on Gray thing.


----------

